# Compaq Presario SR2013WM?



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

I have a Compaq Presario SR2013WM and i need to know what kind of nforce
i have? I'm trying to get the most out of my onboard video, thanks......


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
Hope this helps: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3300335&lang=en#N367

Nicholas


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

I can not fine any updates for the video card or motherboard!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I've found a few drivers, but I'm not sure which one will fit your chipset.
Download and run Everest (in my sig). That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment. That info will help us finding the drivers you need.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Here are your chipset drivers:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_nf4_win2k_6.86.html

And here are your graphics drivers:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_84.21.html

If you want better graphics performance, you should look at getting an inexpensive dedicated card.


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

Thanks, i do need to get more memory and a video card. The drivers did not work i got this error window, I attached the pic.


----------

